# Is it worth getting a treadmill?



## Vicky88 (Jun 22, 2006)

We used to have an exercise bike here and a elliptical trainer but they rarely got used so we sold them but I've decided to start walking (as suggested by some very lovely Specktra members!) so am wondering if it's worth buying a treadmill or saving my money and just walking in a park or something?

I'm thinking that it might be good to get a treadmill because I can do it at home, anytime with no one watching me. But it's a lot of money so I dunno... anyone with a treadmill, how often do you use it? Is it worth the money?

TIA


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Mine gets used daily, though I have a fully loaded gym in my garage, so I have no excuse to not use it.

I prefer walking outside though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Weather permitting of course, and for wintertime, the treadmill is a lifesaver.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I prefer walking outside though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Weather permitting of course, and for wintertime, the treadmill is a lifesaver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree with Shimmer. If you think you will use it, go for it. I would die to have a treadmill in my apt... too bad my neighbors below would have a cow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's a great investment!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 22, 2006)

i think if you hardly used the other two machines.... SKIP the threadmill.... walk outside or in a near by mall in the mornings...(you can go there in any weather).... until you are walking for like 5- 6 months solid... I think if you go for it now...(i mean buying the machine) you will get tried of it.. and it was just hold plants!!!!  IMO.... outside is nicer.. for now


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

On a different note, you can get a treadmill pretty cheaply, if you look around.


----------

